# Mining Employment



## Ken (19 July 2007)

hi,

I am considering a career change. I have no experience in the mining industry.

I am just wondering what the best place to go for a level entry into the mining industry.

What wages I should expect, and what sort of shifts.

I take it going somewhere remote would attract the highest wages.

anyone looked into this.

I have heard unskilled workers getting $2000 a week for work.

any truth?


----------



## hangseng (19 July 2007)

Ken said:


> hi,
> 
> I am considering a career change. I have no experience in the mining industry.
> 
> ...




What do you do now?


----------



## Ken (19 July 2007)

i work in at the nab!

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Fab (19 July 2007)

I heard $150 000 paid for an entry level in Perth area for someone with no qualification. Not bad. I would be interest also to know where to enquire


----------



## hangseng (19 July 2007)

Ken said:


> i work in at the nab!
> 
> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ




Get a heavy rigid vehicle (HR) truck license or do a course on Haul Paks and get entry level into plant operation.

Apply at any major construction company as a TA - entry level construction

Do a basic scaffolding or a Dogman course - entry level construction

Any of the above you will net over $1000 per week +. For that you will work away at least 4 on 1 off 7 days a week 10 hours a day and have b'all social or family life.

Rewarding though, I did it for over 15 years in both mining and construction. I now clear well over $2000 a week in an engineering firm in Perth working a 4 hour week and rarely going away 

Work hard, study and advance yourself and be prepared to commit and sacrifice. It isn't all sweet smelling roses on the way up I can assure you.


----------



## Kathmandu (19 July 2007)

The big issue with the mining areas at the moment is accomadation, if you can get any.

Some have tenants paying insane amount's of rent for dungers that cost nothing a few years back.

Even have some that have different shift's in same bed EG: 1 guy get's up and goes to work as another comes in and has a warm bed.

But if you can get somewhere to live cheap, not keep up with the Jones'es buying new toy's and don't piss your money away, the rewards are fantastic.

Dave


----------



## Bluesky (19 July 2007)

I was also looking around at 1 stage, big money in mining. But like suggested above, try to get a HR license. Unless your a sparkie or geologist you may need to do some courses.

Here's a site that an get you started.

http://www.miningjobs.com.au//home


----------



## Smurf1976 (20 July 2007)

hangseng said:


> I now clear well over $2000 a week in an engineering firm in Perth working a 4 *hour* week and rarely going away



$500 an hour? Or was that meant to be 4 day week?

I've always wanted a $500 an hour job...


----------



## nizar (20 July 2007)

Smurf1976 said:


> I've always wanted a $500 an hour job...




Same here...

Even maybe Gordon Gekko would be jealous. Oh on second thoughts no he wont, he gets $80,000 a day. LOL


----------



## Julia (20 July 2007)

Smurf1976 said:


> $500 an hour? Or was that meant to be 4 day week?
> 
> I've always wanted a $500 an hour job...




Heavens, Smurf, with all your talents that should be no problem at all!

Incidentally, I'm convinced the best money is in dentistry (if you could stand poking around people's mouths).  Going by what I have paid my dentist recently his annual income is around $1.2M.


----------



## cmh888 (20 July 2007)

Last week "60 minutes" had a story about mining in Western Australia. It might be worth your while going to the 60 minutes site and finding that story - it may have links or contact information.

http://sixtyminutes.ninemsn.com.au/

One of the featured mines claimed that they had something like 60 jobs ready and waiting for people to walk in and start - no training required as they provide it.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (20 July 2007)

cmh888 said:


> Last week "60 minutes" had a story about mining in Western Australia. It might be worth your while going to the 60 minutes site and finding that story - it may have links or contact information.
> 
> http://sixtyminutes.ninemsn.com.au/
> 
> One of the featured mines claimed that they had something like 60 jobs ready and waiting for people to walk in and start - no training required as they provide it.



Nice article this one, I felt like moving to W.A right now, 4-5 years shares on the side BOOYAH Here is the direct link to the story, Its almost like you could fly up there, Know no one, Have no Qualifications, Get a job at the drop of a hat and walk away a Thousandaire (Or Millionaire if you played your shares right) OH link to story,
http://sixtyminutes.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=276980
Oh the GO WEST Link too
http://www.gowestnow.wa.gov.au/
Refined link to mining from GO WEST
http://www.gowestnow.wa.gov.au/?page=employ_mining
and more
http://www.miningcareers.com/
But make sure That (Prerequisites)
http://www.gowestnow.wa.gov.au/content/Mining_prerequisites.html


----------



## DB008 (21 July 2007)

l think that 60 minutes story was a bit of propaganda by both Rio and BHP. They are both short staffed big time and drum up the media. Sure, alot of people are getting 100k per year, but have u seen the cost of living over here. CRAZY. Even shopping in Wollies is getting a bit rich.
Anyways, l was working out on the mine site for over a year in the kitchen as a chef and was close to 100k. But, l was working 4 weeks on, 1 week off. So yeah a little bit of sacrifice is need, but worth it in the end.
I also just got my HR license and forklift ticket. Fingers crossed for what lands in my lap. l will keep u guys updates.


----------



## Miner (22 July 2007)

Hi
First of all it is possible for some one to earn $2000 per week in mines without any qualification . It works out like this : work for 40 hours on normal rate, as a Trade Assistance (who has no skill and supposed to help the trades personnel and carrying their tools etc). In a Fly In Fly OUt work you would be working eventually 12 hours a day and will get over time for the balance hours. If you chose 3 weeks at site and one week off site at home and trust your neighbour -well go for it. I was on plane from Telfer Gold Mines (owned by Newcrest in WA)  and the guy next to me was talking like an expert just to discover that he earns $120 K per annum plus all food, lodge and plane fare paid was a TA. In Perth a young graduate engineer normally gets $68000 per annum. A manager in many company with engineering qualifications only get $120000 per annum. Please visit www.seek.com.au and search for your jobs. There are many sites but probably this is most user friendly. 
I think it is the school teacher who is most prosperous. All holidays during school holidays, plenty of sicky, no risk on the failure of students, no public liability insurance, strong union backing, high salary (still unhappy), job protection (when the market is bad more people will send their kids to schools and government will pay from tax), savings of money by not sending children to care when school holidays are running. Just calculate the number of hours they work and then divide dollars by that . Any taker ? 
Having worked in mines for more than 20 years I believe every one has 24 hours in a day and it is your call to balance family and quality of life when you are chasing for some extra dollars. One does not get the same quality life as available in Sydney when you are at a minesite out of no where.

Regards
Miner
21 july 07 


Miner


----------



## Flying Fish (22 July 2007)

I heard basic labourer gets about 38 and hour


----------



## hangseng (22 July 2007)

Smurf1976 said:


> $500 an hour? Or was that meant to be 4 day week?
> 
> I've always wanted a $500 an hour job...




LOL, I want that job to 

Apologies for the typo, add a zero to the hours, should read 40hr week.


----------



## cmh888 (22 July 2007)

Miner said:


> *I think it is the school teacher who is most prosperous. All holidays during school holidays ... high salary* (still unhappy) Miner




As a school teacher in NSW earning $54K, I would like to know where I can get a teaching job with a high salary. I would be happy to move there. As for the holidays, teachers still work during the school holidays - programs, reports, coordinating the next term's events and more. Honestly, there is a lot more work to teaching than people think, and the salary is just living wage, especially if you have a family to support.

{*"Plenty of sicky"*} - try staying well while being coughed on and wiping noses each day!

{"*no risk on the failure of students ... job protection*"} - want a bet! Have you hear of performance pay? It is just around the corner!

Sorry, just had to point those things out. There is so much more to this occupation, so much people don't realise is involved. It is definitely not a 9-3 job, and if anyone was going to enter teaching because of the financial gains, then they would be making a big mistake. Just as an aside, I have a sister who used to work for a supermarket chain. She was making the same money as me! Maybe teachers in Western Australia are paid more???


----------



## hangseng (22 July 2007)

Kathmandu said:


> The big issue with the mining areas at the moment is accomadation, if you can get any.
> 
> Some have tenants paying insane amount's of rent for dungers that cost nothing a few years back.
> 
> ...




There is no accomodation issues with FIFO.

As many have said here, big rewards with a lot of sacrifice. A person on FIFO in construction on a minesite (this is easy work to get in WA as a huge shortage of people of all levels) will take home well over $100k (skilled trades a lot lot more) and all food, travel and accomodation paid for.

If a young girl can get a HR license and go from checkout chick to operating Cat 785's in a few months earning about 4 times what she did at woolies, then what is stopping you? I know of 3 young ladies who did this and are actually excellent operators. Loads of opportunities out there, especially in construction.

I originally got into mining/construction when I was flat broke, living pay to pay. Now I own several rentals in Perth, a large property we live on and have a very nice share portfolio and cash in the bank and senior position earning a good income. Add to this I eventually put my kids through private school and Uni and we have great holidays every year. For this I sacrificed watching my children grow up, worked apart from my family for many years, almost destroyed my marriage and missed a hell of a lot of life.

Worth it? Now I say yes as all is well at home, during the turmoil years I wasn't so sure.

Don't go into this thinking it is all roses as painted by newspapers and TV shows. Reality is a lot different especially if married with kids. Single people starting out I highly recommend it, it will set you up for life. Just stay away from the bars/drugs/stirrers and invest wisely in shares and property. 5-10 years and you will be able to settle back into a comfortable 'normal' life away from FIFO work. Some love this life, I will never do it again.

The reference to hot bedding, rare occurrence now. This used to be rife due to accom shortage but hardly used now and almost never for fulltime onsite FIFO construction workers. Easiest way to make a strike occur onsite, we avoid this wherever possible and plan accordingly.

Some of the things you won't see in the paper or on tele.


----------



## CanOz (22 July 2007)

hangseng said:


> Get a heavy rigid vehicle (HR) truck license .




Now this sounds interesting. I've always wanted to drive one of those big, kick ass Caterpillars! I'd give up my job in China to do that!

Cheers,


----------



## Kathmandu (22 July 2007)

hangseng said:


> There is no accomodation issues with FIFO.




Fair enough.



hangseng said:


> The reference to hot bedding, rare occurrence now. This used to be rife due to accom shortage but hardly used now and almost never for fulltime onsite FIFO construction workers. Easiest way to make a strike occur onsite, we avoid this wherever possible and plan accordingly.




This is definitely still happening in some CQ coalfield areas.


Dave


----------



## Flying Fish (17 September 2007)

Anyone know if mining jobs are still hot? so an article in The Australian today about a HR Manager working as a truck driver. Been through the links here but most seem to apply to WA. what about QLD, anyone in the industry and can give me some pointers of how to get in on the action and wether it is worthwhile? Thanks


----------



## imajica (17 September 2007)

cmh888 said:


> As a school teacher in NSW earning $54K, I would like to know where I can get a teaching job with a high salary. I would be happy to move there. As for the holidays, teachers still work during the school holidays - programs, reports, coordinating the next term's events and more. Honestly, there is a lot more work to teaching than people think, and the salary is just living wage, especially if you have a family to support.
> 
> {*"Plenty of sicky"*} - try staying well while being coughed on and wiping noses each day!
> 
> ...




I am also a school teacher in the NSW system

I have found that the way to make good money is to work as a casual during the day (and be on  call) and to work in the evening and on Saturdays at a private coaching college - I regularly have mornings off and make a reliable 100k +


----------



## Ageo (17 September 2007)

imajica said:


> I am also a school teacher in the NSW system
> 
> I have found that the way to make good money is to work as a casual during the day (and be on  call) and to work in the evening and on Saturdays at a private coaching college - I regularly have mornings off and make a reliable 100k +




imajica is the private coaching college yours? or you just work for them?


----------



## imajica (17 September 2007)

I work for them - I teach 6 classes and have 8 private students on a weekly basis - basically every weekday evening + Saturday


----------



## mexican (17 September 2007)

Flying Fish said:


> Anyone know if mining jobs are still hot? so an article in The Australian today about a HR Manager working as a truck driver. Been through the links here but most seem to apply to WA. what about QLD, anyone in the industry and can give me some pointers of how to get in on the action and wether it is worthwhile? Thanks




As a truck driver or something else?


----------



## Flying Fish (17 September 2007)

mexican said:


> As a truck driver or something else?




Maybe a truck driver, or TA. Not sure. I've heard its a good idea to have a MR licence, first aid and health check. Actually and job I guess, just wondering atm. Thanks for any input


----------



## INORE (17 September 2007)

tis gonna be interesting times when the mining cools of and all these extra trained professionals and tradies etc are clambering over eachother to keep their job...there's a fair amount of people coming in on work visa's and permanant residency as well....it wont heppen over nite but it will heppen....make sure you dont burn your bridges b4 u come to the bright lights of a boomtown.


----------



## Flying Fish (17 September 2007)

INORE said:


> tis gonna be interesting times when the mining cools of and all these extra trained professionals and tradies etc are clambering over eachother to keep their job...there's a fair amount of people coming in on work visa's and permanant residency as well....it wont heppen over nite but it will heppen....make sure you dont burn your bridges b4 u come to the bright lights of a boomtown.




I can always go back to what I am doing now. Besides I've been burnt in IT. Just thought it might be worth a shot, still reckon they may be a few years left in the boom


----------



## mexican (17 September 2007)

Flying Fish said:


> I can always go back to what I am doing now. Besides I've been burnt in IT. Just thought it might be worth a shot, still reckon they may be a few years left in the boom




Look at Thiess, Roche, BMA, Leightons web sites and you should get the information you need there.
I don't work  in the trucks, I work at the plants (Tradesman).
Most of the mining companies now have trainee courses and also there is a place in Queensland (not to sure where) where you can get your dump truck, D11 and so on qualifications. It will cost about 4k-5k.
There is plenty going on with new mines coming on board with a 10-15 year life, the job section in the main paper on Saturdays is as thick as a brick, with the majority for mining.
Take the last reply with a grain of salt, unless you work in the industry you really don't know the full details of what is happening! Good luck!


----------



## Flying Fish (17 September 2007)

mexican said:


> Look at Thiess, Roche, BMA, Leightons web sites and you should get the information you need there.
> I don't work  in the trucks, I work at the plants (Tradesman).
> Most of the mining companies now have trainee courses and also there is a place in Queensland (not to sure where) where you can get your dump truck, D11 and so on qualifications. It will cost about 4k-5k.
> There is plenty going on with new mines coming on board with a 10-15 year life, the job section in the main paper on Saturdays is as thick as a brick, with the majority for mining.
> Take the last reply with a grain of salt, unless you work in the industry you really don't know the full details of what is happening! Good luck!




thanks mexican


----------



## Flying Fish (17 September 2007)

Flying Fish said:


> thanks mexican




just wondering, what the chances for ta are like? used to be a sparky ta years back... any work?


----------



## mexican (17 September 2007)

Flying Fish said:


> just wondering, what the chances for ta are like? used to be a sparky ta years back... any work?



Plenty work  around, for shut works and new mines. Port expansions also. With the mining and infastructure to be done in NTH Queensland you have more work than you can poke a stick at!
The only problem is that you are all over the place on different sites. If you are single this should not be a worry.


----------



## mexican (17 September 2007)

Ken said:


> hi,
> 
> I am considering a career change. I have no experience in the mining industry.
> 
> ...



Another option is North west Tasmania, alot going on down there and if you want to earn really good tax free US$, White energy got some contracts in India to mine clean coal tech with Thiess (SUB CONTRACTOR)running the mine and wash plant!
Hope I have been of some help.


----------



## Julia (17 September 2007)

Smurf1976 said:


> I've always wanted a $500 an hour job...




Have you considered dentistry?


----------



## tigerboi (17 September 2007)

never mind hr licence,youll need a road train licence to be earning the good dough up there,its all road train area up their,hr licence up there about as useful as a ashtray on a motorbike,if you go bring a caravan coz aint no accommodation.


----------



## Ageo (18 September 2007)

imajica said:


> I work for them - I teach 6 classes and have 8 private students on a weekly basis - basically every weekday evening + Saturday





cool, which college is it? my wife would love to get out of the school system and get into private coaching.


----------



## Flying Fish (18 September 2007)

Thanks mexican and guys. All good helpful info !!


----------



## happytrader (18 September 2007)

Get a hold of the Saturday 'Townsville Bulletin' either in hard copy or online. If you don't know anyone in the mines you could also try hanging out at the pubs where they drink.

Cheers
Happytrader


----------



## Flying Fish (18 September 2007)

hey never thought of that happy!! another great idea. thanks mate.


----------



## mexican (18 September 2007)

Flying Fish said:


> hey never thought of that happy!! another great idea. thanks mate.




Leightons is running a new open cut coal mine (Sonoma) 8kms outside of Collinsville with a camp as well.
Most of the new mines are starting to have camps as they are finding it hard to find people and if they don't have camps they even find it harder to attract people.
You don't won't to spend your hard earned cash on over priced rents!
A bus will run from Townsville and Bowen to Sonoma!
The pub is full of information. Drillers have the best info!


----------



## b4bmm (11 October 2013)

Does anybody know what the situation is with the work going on in Darwin?

I know Kentz have a big contract up there and as far as i know they are looking fro electricians 
but i dont know what the pay is like or the conditions?

Anyone who has any info would be great


----------



## DB008 (11 October 2013)

b4bmm said:


> Does anybody know what the situation is with the work going on in Darwin?
> 
> I know Kentz have a big contract up there and as far as i know they are looking fro electricians
> but i dont know what the pay is like or the conditions?
> ...




Try seek.com and other placement agencies perhaps (or Theiss Kentz website directly)...


----------



## sptrawler (11 October 2013)

b4bmm said:


> Does anybody know what the situation is with the work going on in Darwin?
> 
> I know Kentz have a big contract up there and as far as i know they are looking fro electricians
> but i dont know what the pay is like or the conditions?
> ...





As DB008 said, seek is a good start.
Make sure you have all your qualifications,licenses etc available to upload.


----------



## b4bmm (12 October 2013)

Sorry let me rephrase my original question i know they are hiring at the moment and
would be interested to know what the pay and conditions are like up there (as a sparky) ?

I hear unconfirmed reports that they dont work sundays which for me defeats the whole
purpose of working in a job like this. Unless you are darwin based already of course.

Also coming into wet season i presume there will be alot of work stoppages and
a lack of income because of it.

Thanks again


----------

